

A Production-Ready Flying Car Is Coming This Month - prohor
http://www.motorauthority.com/news/1094786_production-ready-aeromobil-flying-car-to-debut-this-month-video

======
pedalpete
I think this type of vehicle needs a different name than a 'Flying Car', it's
more of a road legal airplane.

To me, a flying car has vertical takeoff and landing, and is equally at home
on the road as it is in the air.

